# Split scrotum in dairy bucks



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I've read a couple different lines of thought on it. Some say it's not a split unless it's a full split, some places have a maximum length of split allowed, some places say no split at all. I've met breeders who said all their bucks have been split, if only minimally.

What is the official ruling in nubian/dairy bucks?
What is the majority thought on it?

I was curious, because there seems to be limited information about it. Then to make it a bit more elusive, on breeder's pages they show pictures of daughters and maternal relatives and may not show a picture of the buck at all. If you google pictures of nubian bucks, most are from the side without a clear view, so it's hard to tell just how common it is.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

As far as I under it , it is a fault in any breed. I personally would not breed a buck with one. I would not want that past down to my does.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Does don't have scrotums so.....frankly I would worry a whole lot more about correct bite, strong feet and legs, back and rump, conformational traits that *will* be passed onto his daughters.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

From what I understand they can pass it on and she will have a split udder.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder if partial splits are common in dairy bucks, because a breeder is selecting for a strong medial ligament. "If" there is a correlation between the two(scrotum and udder), I think a breeder would easily overlook penalties of a partially split scrotum on a buck for the benefits of a good strong medial ligament on their does. Since the main focus of dairy breeding is centered around the lactating doe, right?


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not sure how that all works and if it actually does. I just have been told by a few people it passes on to daughters and to stay away from a buck that has one. I personally dont like the looks of it so I wouldn't own a buck with one but thats just me. When I have more free time I will research more.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm with Chamoisee on this....

As far as it effecting a does udder.... Why would it? There is no correlation between a scrotum and a mammary system. They may hang in the same location, but after that, there is nothing in common...

Teat placement/type, estucheon height/shape I could see, but not testicles.....


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I'm with Chamoisee on this....
> 
> As far as it effecting a does udder.... Why would it? There is no correlation between a scrotum and a mammary system. They may hang in the same location, but after that, there is nothing in common...
> 
> Teat placement/type, estucheon height/shape I could see, but not testicles.....


Exactly. Its pretty much an old wives tale. If you follow daughters, grandaughters and great-granddaughters of bucks with a small split, or a big split, it did not effect their progeny at all. If the scrotum/testicles had anything to do with the udder, would we expect the bucks with the largest testicles to have daughters giving more milk?? Or would we expect the bucks with smaller testicles to have daughters with small teats??

No, unless its like more than a halfway split(which seems excessive and weird, still not sure if its a REAL problem), I wouldn't even take it into consideration when buying a buck.

Now, I'd guess that it is quite possible that scrotal attachment at the sides could have a connection to his daughters side attachments. Since it is exactly the same thing. But I haven't watched my bucks and their daughters to see this.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I was just wondering what the consensus was, I know many people have different ideas or persepective on it. There doesn't seem to be much information on it really.


----------

